# Galactica with Retracted Pods Problems



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

know a few here had wanted to build their Moebius Galactica with the flight pods retracted. I was planning to do the same with my second kit so I decided to "test fit" the flight pods inside the bay ... It doesn't fit. 

I removed the bay area, then test fitted the flight pods in again and was able to get them into position after some gentle coaxing, but then I discovered it had pushed the forward fuselage up by about half a cm. 

Its looking like I may need to sand off a bit of the recess's forward side gap to get a best fit. Has anyone discovered a better method? 


Pods fit nicely inside the bays once you remove the kit's recess bay









But that nice fit resulted in this gap


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You'll have to "cheat" to get it to fit. You may can leave the inserts off and trim what you need on the unseen side to in order to get it to fit.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Apparently the CGI model of the Galactica cheated with this. The flight pods on Moebius's kit are right. They can't physically fit retracted. You'll have to cheat as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The great thing about CGI models - parts only get in each other's way if you turn on collision detection.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Aside from the flight decks not fitting into the "garages", the other pisser is that I couldn't figure out a way to have the arms retract without bumping into each other. (Too bad, too, as I had a spiffy mechanism all laid out so the two bay would move at the same time - and even be motor-izable by some intrepid builder.)


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I can see it now when I display the Galactica in an IPMS event ... Builder: Ryoga, the Illusionist :tongue:

Paul, I sort of figured the arms needed to be trimmed in order to facilitate this "illusion". But if it could retract, then boy, I'd be interested in your spiffy gizmo


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Unfortunately between the mods needed to "garages" and then figuring out some way to telescope the arms, it just ended up being a non-starter. Ah, well.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Not being a fan of the show, I don't understand why making the launch bays retract was thought a good idea. I mean, yes, it hammers home the whole "this isn't your father's Battlestar" that seems to be half the reason why anything was done and sure, it adds a complication to create conflict and drama in the story, but overall it's a 'just because' thing. 

My POV, it doesn't look like the Galactica without the pontoons hanging out.

I wish Moebius could do a new kit of the original Galactica, but I know they can't as that license is still in the hands of Revell (via their ownership of Monogram). Wouldn't it be a nice fantasy if Moebius could make a bid to Revell to buy the license and tooling for all the original Galactica kits? If only.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Not being a fan of the show, I don't understand why making the launch bays retract was thought a good idea. I mean, yes, it hammers home the whole "this isn't your father's Battlestar" that seems to be half the reason why anything was done and sure, it adds a complication to create conflict and drama in the story, but overall it's a 'just because' thing.
> 
> My POV, it doesn't look like the Galactica without the pontoons hanging out.
> 
> I wish Moebius could do a new kit of the original Galactica, but I know they can't as that license is still in the hands of Revell (via their ownership of Monogram). Wouldn't it be a nice fantasy if Moebius could make a bid to Revell to buy the license and tooling for all the original Galactica kits? If only.


I don't think they have the license for any BSG any longer, I think all of their kits are currently discontinued in that line.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

From what I understand, licensing aside, the original Galactica kit would require all new tooling. The original tooling would have to be tossed as it is unmodifiable to the extent needed to accurately represent the old girl.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Moebius said:


> I don't think they have the license for any BSG any longer, I think all of their kits are currently discontinued in that line.


Yeah...and Revell will jump all over getting the licence back if Moebius shows any interest! Just like with the Rommel's Rod. It's sad. Moebius would do the TOS Galactica justice and all Revell would do is reissue the old crap.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the old Revell kit and all I can say is that even with all the accurization sets made available, there's no way to get her 100% accurate .. maybe 50% (I'm being generous here)

Studying the orthos images now to see which inner section of the flight pod gets the snip


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> From what I understand, licensing aside, the original Galactica kit would require all new tooling. The original tooling would have to be tossed as it is unmodifiable to the extent needed to accurately represent the old girl.


Yes, that's what I was figuring on, Moebius would have to do an all-new tooling for the original Galactica, I just didn't express it clearly enough.

Of course there's a value to having the original kit too, for nostalgia sake, see R2 and the old Aurora Batmobile kit plus the new one they're doing. 

But yeah, I suspect if there was any sniffing around about picking up the license Revell will snatch it up again.


----------

